# Windows XP und Firewall - kein Zugriff mehr



## Kizura (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Seit ca. 3 Monaten kann ich auf den Button für die Firewall-Einstellungen klicken wie ich will es kommt immer die Meldung:* "Aufgrund eines unbekannten Problems können die Einstellungen des Windows-Firewalls nicht angezeigt werden."*

Was soll das, und wie kann ichs beheben?

Danke für Hilfe,
mfG Kizu


----------



## giz183 (3. Juli 2006)

du kannst mal schaun ob du nen systemwiederhestellungspunkt aus der zeit vor dem problem hast.wenn ja, stell mal den system zu diesem zeitpunkt wieder her.
du kannst auch mal dein antivirenprogramm de- und neuinstallieren-diese programme machen mit firewalls schon mal probleme  , das kenn ich zur genüge...


----------



## Muckimann (3. Juli 2006)

hilft dir zwar nich wirklich aber IMHO is service pack 2 (-->windows firewall) der größte virus ever!!!


----------



## struy (3. Juli 2006)

Muckimann am 03.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hilft dir zwar nich wirklich aber IMHO is service pack 2 (-->windows firewall) der größte virus ever!!!


Begründung?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (3. Juli 2006)

Muckimann am 03.07.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hilft dir zwar nich wirklich aber IMHO is service pack 2 (-->windows firewall) der größte virus ever!!!



Quark, SP2 hat EINIGE Bugs behoben, und die Firewall kann man ausschalten. Wer Software-Firewalls benutzt, ist eh selber schuld.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Muckimann (3. Juli 2006)

allein schon wegen des threads hier, außerdem hab ich damit  nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. beispielweise blockiert die windows firewall grundlos programme, will ich sie dann abstellen funktioniert das auch nicht...

ich habe sozusagen gegenüber sp2 eine gewisse antisympathie entwickelt  

aber ich hab ja gesagt: IMHO

mfg


----------



## Muckimann (3. Juli 2006)

Muckimann am 03.07.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> allein schon wegen des threads hier, außerdem hab ich damit  nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. beispielweise blockiert die windows firewall grundlos programme, will ich sie dann abstellen funktioniert das auch nicht...
> 
> ich habe sozusagen gegenüber sp2 eine gewisse antisympathie entwickelt
> aber ich hab ja gesagt: IMHO
> ...



edit: außerdem hab ich bisher nie probleme mit software firewalls gehabt


----------



## INU-ID (4. Juli 2006)

Muckimann am 03.07.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe sozusagen gegenüber sp2 eine gewisse antisympathie entwickelt


Hast du das SP2 später installiert oder war es in deinem XP schon integriert?
Mit später installieren hatte ich auch teils massive Probleme - mit dem integriertem SP2 quasi nicht mehr.


----------



## Kizura (4. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 04.07.2006 04:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Muckimann am 03.07.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Systemeinstellungen liegen schon zu weit zurück, als dass ich sie noch hätte. Das SP2 möchte ich meinen, habe ich erst danach installiert. Ja genau, ich hatte, auf Grund dieses Bugs, Windows reapriert und anschließend festgestellt, dass es nichts brachte, und dann noch mal das SP2 installiert.

Und genau, wie Muckimann sagt, eben weil ich nicht an die Liste mit den "freigegebener Software" komme, ist mir ein Zocken mit neuinstallieren Spielen nicht mehr möglich. Die Meldung, die sonst auch immer erschien "Soll .... weiterhin geblockt werden?" kommt auch nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe nicht, dass die letzte Möglichkeit das Formatieren ist


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

man kann den dienst auch abwürgen.
guck mal, wie es um den dienst bestellt ist, START | Ausführen... "services.msc".


----------



## Gunter (4. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 03.07.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Software-Firewalls benutzt, ist eh selber schuld.
> 
> MfG Jimini


und zwar weil...? :-o


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

Gunter am 04.07.2006 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 03.07.2006 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sie kaum was bringen und zusätzlich neue löcher ins sicherheitssystem reissen. vor allem personal firewalls, die mit adminrechten arbeiten, welche sich malware oder hacker zunutze machen können.
die windowsfirewall hab ich aber auch aktiv, frisst ja keine leistung. bringt nicht viel, schadet aber auch nicht.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (4. Juli 2006)

Gunter am 04.07.2006 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 03.07.2006 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil eine Software in der Regel angreifbar ist. Eine Software kann man - platt ausgedrückt - einfach löschen. Eine hardwareseitige Lösung auszuschalten erfordert dann doch etwas mehr Engagement, da müsste schon jemand bei mir in der Wohnung sein und den Router ausschalten *g*

Nochmal ein Zitat aus der CCC-FAQ:


> F: Bin ich mit einem Paketfilter sicher vor Angriffen aus dem Netz?
> 
> Nope, denn wie oben beschrieben kann ein Paketfilter nur auf der Ebene von Paketen unterscheidet, er schaut nicht in die Pakete rein. Konkret heißt das, er kann nicht unterscheiden, ob Du jetzt gerade die Webseite vom CCC anschaust (gute Idee) oder die vom Pr0n-Freak nebenan, mit 'nem 0190-Dialer drauf (schlechte Idee).
> 
> ...



Wenn eine Software, die die Sicherheit erhöhen soll, unter Umständen Löcher ins System reißt, greife ich lieber zu einem anderen Konzept *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 04.07.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Software, die die Sicherheit erhöhen soll, unter Umständen Löcher ins System reißt, greife ich lieber zu einem anderen Konzept *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini


jup... meins heisst aufpassen. aber dazu muss man sich auch auskennen bis zu einem gewissen grad. und es kommt auf den einsatzzweck des computers an, ich spreche von meinem heim-PC. in einer firma würde ich sicher eine DMZ mit firewall ans kabel hängen.


----------



## struy (4. Juli 2006)

HanFred am 04.07.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die windowsfirewall hab ich aber auch aktiv, frisst ja keine leistung. bringt nicht viel, schadet aber auch nicht.


Geht mir ungefähr gleich. Aber falls man mal nicht direkt hinter einem Router steckt, blockt auch die Windows-Firewall unerwünschte Zugriffe von aussen ab. Das ist meiner Meinung die Hauptaufgabe einer Firewall, und das funktioniert sogar mit der Windows-Firewall tadellos. Für Viren und Trojaner hat man ja bekanntlich ein Virenprogramm.


----------



## Leptosom (4. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 04.07.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Software, die die Sicherheit erhöhen soll, unter Umständen Löcher ins System reißt, greife ich lieber zu einem anderen Konzept *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini




Dann gibts allerdings nur ein Konzept was hilft - ein Inselsystem.

Also nicht mehr ins Netz gehen und nie wieder Software installieren...   


IMO sind Software Firewalls durchaus eine brauchbare Möglichkeit viele der Standardgefahren (Scriptkiddies) abzublocken. Man muss halt aufpassen welche man verwendet (Mein Tip: Sygate Personal Fw, Finger weg von ZoneAlarm) und diese auch auf einem aktuellen Stand halten (wie man es bei einem Virenscanner ja auch macht).

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen - wenn man Angst hat daß eine Software Lücken ins System reißt, wieso arbeitet man dann mit Windows ??


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

struy am 04.07.2006 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist meiner Meinung die Hauptaufgabe einer Firewall, und das funktioniert sogar mit der Windows-Firewall tadellos. Für Viren und Trojaner hat man ja bekanntlich ein Virenprogramm.


das ist aber auch nicht unbedingt das richtige denken.
ein virus sollte gar nicht erst auf dein system kommen und dafür gibt es nach wie vor vor allem ein rezept: aufpassen.
ist er erstmal drauf, ist es schon höchste eisenbahn, viele virenscanner können ja dann auch nicht mehr viel ausrichten.
auch eine firewall bringt nix, wenn eine anfrage von deinem PC ausgeht, sprich: wenn du dir die malware schon selbst geholt hast.
und auf personal-firewalls darf man sich einfach nicht verlassen, genausowenig wie auf virenscanner. wenn man sich darauf verlässt und sich nicht mehr vorsichtig verhält, bringt alles nichts.


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

Leptosom am 04.07.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen - wenn man Angst hat daß eine Software Lücken ins System reißt, wieso arbeitet man dann mit Windows ??


weil windows ein system ist, es ist ja nicht einfach ein softwareaufsatz.
man kann aber auch windows sicherer machen. ich hab einige dienste abgewürgt, die ich kaum braucht.
auch ein scripting host muss nicht dauernd aktiv sein, es reicht, wenn ich ihn schnell aktiviere, wenn ich ihn brauche, ansonsten ist er vor allem ein sicherheitsloch.


----------



## struy (4. Juli 2006)

HanFred am 04.07.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber auch nicht unbedingt das richtige denken.
> ein virus sollte gar nicht erst auf dein system kommen und dafür gibt es nach wie vor vor allem ein rezept: aufpassen.


Ich sagte ja nicht, dass ich das nicht tue  . Ich habe mir sogar beim Firefox ein Plugin installiert, NoScript. Alleine damit ist die Sicherheit schon viel grösser, da nicht alles automatisch ausgeführt wird. Und ich traue grundsätzlich keiner Webseite.


> ist er erstmal drauf, ist es schon höchste eisenbahn, viele virenscanner können ja dann auch nicht mehr viel ausrichten.


Das ist klar, aber bisher habe ich mir die Viren immer selber geholt, d.h. ich habe sie aktiv heruntergeladen. Da hilft dann eine Firewall auch nichts. Das passiert mir aber trotzdem sehr sehr selten.


> auch eine firewall bringt nix, wenn eine anfrage von deinem PC ausgeht, sprich: wenn du dir die malware schon selbst geholt hast.


Das ist klar, aber solches Zeug lasse ich eigentlich nicht auf den Rechner, und eine andere Firewall hilft in so einem Fall eigentlich auch nicht.


> und auf personal-firewalls darf man sich einfach nicht verlassen, genausowenig wie auf virenscanner. wenn man sich darauf verlässt und sich nicht mehr vorsichtig verhält, bringt alles nichts.


Da ich normalerweise sowieso hinter einem NAT-Gerät bin, habe ich die Firewall nur so als Zusatz. Und den Virenscanner ist bestimmt seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr zum Einsatz gekommen, weil einfach nichts drauf war, das er beanstanden hätte können.


----------



## philipp501 (4. Juli 2006)

Schau mal in deinen Diensten ob die Windows-Firewall überhaupt gestartet ist. Die hat sich letztens bei mir auch einfach mal so ausgeschaltet und ich musste sie manuell starten. Ein Virus konnte es damals nicht gewesen sein, war nicht im I-Net. 


Zu diesen ganzen Sicherheitseinstellungen von wegen Dienste abeschalten und so muss ich sagen, dass ich das meist für völligen Schwachsinn empfinde. Ich hab ne Firewall nen Virenscanner und genug Ahnung von Computern, dass ich nicht jede Datei unbedacht öffne. Der Mehraufwand des ständigen aktivierens/deaktivierens ist mir viel zu hoch. Da mach ich lieber häufig Backups (die man schon allein wegen des möglichen Hardware-Ausfalls machen sollte) und formatiere im Notfall komplett neu. Sooo lange dauert das auch net.


----------



## Gunter (4. Juli 2006)

HanFred am 04.07.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 04.07.2006 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ich bin durchaus fähig genug, ebenso aufzupassen, was auf meinem PC so vor sich geht, ich hatte zuletzt mit dem msblast-wurm damals zu kämpfen, seither keine derartigen probleme mehr, seither bin ich mit software-firewalls gut gefahren.

ich nutz die software-firewall auch als programm-blocker: manche programme haben meiner meinung nach einfach nix im internet verloren, daher wird ihnen der zugriff verweigert. nero, powerdvd, winamp, media player... benutze ich, aber internetzugriff ist gesperrt - wozu auch?


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

philipp501 am 04.07.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu diesen ganzen Sicherheitseinstellungen von wegen Dienste abeschalten und so muss ich sagen, dass ich das meist für völligen Schwachsinn empfinde. Ich hab ne Firewall nen Virenscanner und genug Ahnung von Computern, dass ich nicht jede Datei unbedacht öffne. Der Mehraufwand des ständigen aktivierens/deaktivierens ist mir viel zu hoch. Da mach ich lieber häufig Backups (die man schon allein wegen des möglichen Hardware-Ausfalls machen sollte) und formatiere im Notfall komplett neu. Sooo lange dauert das auch net.


aber was ist vernünftiger?
unnötige dienste abzuschalten oder es nicht zu tun und sie dafür mit einer zusätzlichen softare zu blocken? das ist doch völlig ineffizient.
ich mach das auch nicht von hand, ich mach es mit dem CCC-tool und muss danach genau EINEN dienst wieder aktivieren, weil ich ihn brauche.
http://dingens.org/


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2006)

Gunter am 04.07.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nutz die software-firewall auch als programm-blocker: manche programme haben meiner meinung nach einfach nix im internet verloren, daher wird ihnen der zugriff verweigert. nero, powerdvd, winamp, media player... benutze ich, aber internetzugriff ist gesperrt - wozu auch?


das kann ich wiederum nachvollziehen. ich finde auch, dass programme nicht nachhause telefonieren müssen. auch windows nicht btw.


----------



## Muckimann (4. Juli 2006)

mal ne richtig dumme frage: gibt es eigentlich ein gerät dass ich nur zwischen inet und pc häng damit ich eine hardware firewall hab??
ich benutz z.b. isdn!! bei dsl is ja der router sowas die die isdn karte + hardware firewall...

hm verplante scheisse?!  

mfg


----------



## Leptosom (4. Juli 2006)

Muckimann am 04.07.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne richtig dumme frage: gibt es eigentlich ein gerät dass ich nur zwischen inet und pc häng damit ich eine hardware firewall hab??
> ich benutz z.b. isdn!! bei dsl is ja der router sowas die die isdn karte + hardware firewall...
> 
> hm verplante scheisse?!
> ...




Die meisten aktuellen Router haben zumindest nen Port-Blocker integriert. Wenn dir das als Firewall-Funktionalität reicht...

Wenn du weitergehende Funktionalitäten brauchst (Content Filter, Intrusion Detection etc.) musst du natürlich entsprechend tief in die Tasche greifen (hab da gute Erfahrungen mit der Symantec Gateway Security gemacht - müsste im für Privatanwender geeigneten Bereich bei ca. 100 € liegen)


----------



## INU-ID (4. Juli 2006)

Winsec oder "Das Ende der Windowsdienste": http://rabenhorst.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=384

Windows-Dienste abschalten: http://dingens.org/

Windows-Dienste sicher(er) konfigurieren: http://www.ntsvcfg.de/

Video über die Funktionsweise und Sicherheit von Personal Firewalls (2004): http://www.ulm.ccc.de/old/chaos-seminar/personal-firewalls/recording.html

Chaosseminar: (Un)Sicheres Windows am Heim-PC (2005): http://www.ulm.ccc.de/old/chaos-seminar/windows-security/recording.html

Alles absolut zu empfehlen.     


Gruß INU.ID


----------

